
William James Sidis: notes on the collection of bus transfers - Schmazo
https://www.sidis.net/TransfersContents.htm
======
Schmazo
"This book is a description of what is, so far as the Author is aware, a new
kind of hobby, but one which seems on the face of it to be as reasonable, as
interesting, and as instructive, as any other sort of collection fad. This is
the collection of street-car transfers and allied forms. The Author himself
has already collected over sixteen hundred such forms, there being no
duplicates included among that number; and he has found the process of
collection, and the things observed during the process, both interesting and
entertaining. He believes that others could get the same interest in such
collection, even though it were made on a more limited scale." The media
industry, believing that this was his only book, proclaimed it evidence that
Sidis had "burned out."

